# NEW Santa Maria Trailer Pit



## ammaturesmoker (Jun 29, 2018)

Had Junior over at Gabby's Grills make this for me. works nice and I love it


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jun 29, 2018)

too cool for school!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 29, 2018)

That's a great lookin' rig!


----------



## Braz (Jun 29, 2018)

Like it.


----------



## mowin (Jun 29, 2018)

Always been interested in that type of pit.  I've cooked many a hole hog on a cinder block rotisserie pit, but not quite the same thing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2018)

Congrats!
That is a great looking rig!
Al


----------

